# Broody hen switched nest boxes



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

My OEGB has been sitting on a clutch of eggs for a week now. Tonight when I got home from work and checked on the chickens, I found she had move to an adjacent nest box and was sitting on eggs there. I imagine she had hopped down to eat and got mixed up on the way back. 

I put her back on the right nest and she settled in, however, the eggs were cold. I don't know how many hours she had been off them. Will they still be viable? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only time will tell. They can get become cool and still survive. It also depends on how warm your temps are.


----------



## doodlehike (Jul 27, 2013)

It was in the upper 70's, low 80's yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They still have a chance to hatch.


----------

